# Looks Like We Made It Thru The 4th!



## sawhorseray (Jul 6, 2022)

... A German scientist from Argentina , after a lengthy study, has discovered that people with insufficient brain activity read their e-mails with their hand on the mouse.

... Don't bother taking it off now, it's too late.

P.S. I now keep my toothbrush in the living room, because I was told by e-mail that water splashes over 6 ft. out of the toilet..

NOW YOU HAVE YOURSELF A VERY GOOD DAY.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 6, 2022)

Lol . God ones .


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jul 6, 2022)

Thanks Ray! Seems as though my dogs know all those rules! 

Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 6, 2022)

Good ones Ray!!
BTW: The Orange cones don't work!
I have 2 of them blocking my sidewalk, to keep people from using my front door. So instead of using the side door, by the driveway, they walk around the cones, through the garden or the yard to go to the wrong door.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 6, 2022)

Funny ones today, Ray!!
---The dog rules is soooooo true.  And, I also have a cat.  Apparently rule #10 applies to cats and dogs at our place.  
---my Mom used to make that disgusting jello.  Wouldn't eat it then and I sure as hell won't eat it now
Gary


----------



## negolien (Jul 6, 2022)

Nice ty 4 sharing


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## MJB05615 (Jul 7, 2022)

All good ones again Ray.  The Dog Rules apply here too, lol.
Thanks for sharing, and I'm gonna see what my Coffee decides to be like tomorrow.


----------



## robrpb (Jul 8, 2022)

Some good ones Ray. Thanks for the laughs.

Rob


----------

